# سوال للشباب وسوال للبنات.......



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سوالى للشباب

تخيل معي هالموقف

اتصل بك صديقك المقرب ودعاك ان تخرج معه ...
وصلتم للمطعم وطلبت قهوه .... وسألك وقال لك ما رأيك فى الحب ...فأجبت إن الحب شئ جميل جدا

فسألك وهل الحب حرام فأجبت من قال لك هذا ؟وقلت له إن الحب أصدق ما بالوجود ... وسألك هل أحببت من كل قلبك... فأجبت نعم ....وقال لك ؟؟؟؟
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انا أحب أختك
ما هي ردة فعلك .... وماهو موقفك بكل صدق وصراحة؟؟؟







وسؤالى للفتيات

لو إنتي جالسة مع صديقتك وأرادت مصارحتك في موضوع هام وخاص بها وكانت هي مترددة وبعد إقناعها بمصارحتك
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
إكتشفتي بأنها تحب نفس الشخص الذي تحبيه أنتى فماذا يكون موقفك بكل صراحة

منتظر إجاباتكم


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

يحب اختى لو كان قصده شريف وهي على استعداد فلما لا
انما لو كان للتسلية يبقى لي رأى تاني واتصرف ساعتها
سؤال خارق اخي كيروووووووووو
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخى كليم على مشاركتك الجميلة فى الموضوع
ومنتظر مشاركات بقيت الاعضاء
لك خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> وسؤالى للفتيات
> 
> لو إنتي جالسة مع صديقتك وأرادت مصارحتك في موضوع هام وخاص بها وكانت هي مترددة وبعد إقناعها بمصارحتك
> إكتشفتي بأنها تحب نفس الشخص الذي تحبيه أنتى فماذا يكون موقفك بكل صراحة



*سؤال مش طبيعي يا fns
و انا مش متخيلة شو ممكن اعمل لو حصلت معي ..
بس هقولك انه لو كنت لساتني بحبه ( يعني ظروف غصب عني و عنه هي الي بعدتنا عن بعض ) اكيد مش هتقبل الموضوع..*


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرا ريد روز على مشاركتك فى الموضوع 
ومنتظر مشاركات باقى الاعضاء
لكى خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بس يا كيرو
ده مستحيل....
للاني.....




معنديش اخوات بنات..
بس لو عندي وقالي كده...
هسألوا الاول الكلام ده بقالوا قد ايه؟ 
وليه ماصارحنيش من اول الموضوع...
وبعدين لو هو عايز يتجوزها يتجوز...ولكن 
لو بيتسلي... هيبقي نهاره فحلوكي..

شكرا علي سؤالك...
ربنا معاك
صليلي كتييييييير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> وسؤالى للفتيات
> 
> لو إنتي جالسة مع صديقتك وأرادت مصارحتك في موضوع هام وخاص بها وكانت هي مترددة وبعد إقناعها بمصارحتك
> إكتشفتي بأنها تحب نفس الشخص الذي تحبيه أنتى فماذا يكون موقفك بكل صراحة


ده هيبقا موقف صعب
انا مش متخيله هتصرف ازاى بس بصراحه ممكن ابعد عنها وانهى صداقتنا خالص
ميرسى يا كيرو على السؤال الصعب ده​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بيشو على مشاركتك الجميلة
لك خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------



## fns (27 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب يا سويتى بعد ما تقطعى علاقتك معاها
مش ممكن تروح لحبيبك وتاخده منك
فى الوقت ده اتعملى ايه
هل اتتنزلى عن حبك لحبيبك
ولا اتحاولى ترجعيه ليكى تانى
شكرا سويتى على مشاركتك الجميلة
وفى انتظار اجابتك
دمتى بود​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعة للدرجة دى السوال صعب قوى
مفيش حد عارف يجاوب تانى
يلا يا جماعة كل واحد يتخيل الموقف
ويقول رايه بصراحة
وانا فى انتظار مشاركاتكم​


----------



## Kiril (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لو الواد كويس
حقوله تعالي من الباب انت و اهلك
بسيطة يعني


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> وسؤالى للفتيات
> 
> لو إنتي جالسة مع صديقتك وأرادت مصارحتك في موضوع هام وخاص بها وكانت هي مترددة وبعد إقناعها بمصارحتك
> .
> ...


 

*مش هخسر صحبتي لانها متعرفش اني انا كمان بحبه ووقت ما هتصارحني هحاول انتظر علي الموضوع *
*لحد ما افهم كل ظروفه جيدا من جميع النواحي *
*بس الجواب يتوقف علي الشخص نفسه اللي عليه الكلام *
*وهل هو يعلم بحب صديقتي لهو  ولا لا*
*وساعتها هقدر احدد موقفي وهتصرف ازاي *
*وارجو انه تكون فكرتي وضحت *
*ميرسي علي السؤال الصعب يا كيرو*​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كيرو على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اجابتك نموذجية ميرو
بس اعتقد ان صاحبتك مش اتتخلى عن حبها
للشخص اللى بتحبيه بسهولة اكيد اتحاول تشده ليها
فى الوقت ده اتعملى ايه اتخسرى صاحبتك علشان حبك
ولا اضحى بحبك علشان خاطر صاحبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*لنفرض اني حتي فكرت اخسرت صحبتي من اجل حبي*
*طب ماهو ممكن من بعد ما اخسرها تحاول ان تاخذ حبي *
*لذلك اللي يحسم القارار في ذلك الوقت *
*هو الشخص الذي يحبني وعليه الاختيار*
*تقبل مروري مره اخري*​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا انا بشكرك على مرورك التانى
ثانيا هو لو اختارك انتى ... اضحى بصحبتك علشان حبك
ولا ايكون ليكى تصرف تانى​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*لو طلع فعلا هو بيحبني انا ومكنش علي علم بحب صحبتي له *
*يبقي هختاره وهضحي بصداقتي اللي هحاول لاخر لحظه انه تجمعني بين صداقتي علاقه طيبه وود*
*ارجو انه تكون اجابتي وضحت *
*ميرسي ليك كيرو*​


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اللى بشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة
وفى انتظار مشاركات جميع الاعضاء
ربنا يباركك ميرو ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بما أنى مشرفة القسم هرد على السؤالين
براحتى بقى ولا فى أعتراض ؟؟ ههههههههه
طالما هذا الشاب صارح صديقه بأنه يحب أخته يبقى من المؤكد أنه لا يتلاعب بها وطالما هو أختاره صديق أى أنه بيثق فيه فلما لا يقبله زوجاً لاخته لو مناسب .
وبالنسبه للموقف الثانى  المهم هذا الشاب بيحب مين فيهم وهل هو بيلعب على الجانبين أم أنها مجرد أحاسيس من طرفها هى  بس .
ميررررررسى يا  كيرووووو على الموضوع الشيق وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بالنسبة ليا يعنى  مش  مصاحب حد ممكن يبص لاختى *
*وان حدث  هيكون من امامى *
*يعنى هبجى يستأذنى و اقوله هات اهلك وتعالى كدة يعنى *
*اما بقا لو قفشتهم برة  البيت قبل الخطوبه  مش هعرفه تانى وهخليله وشه  يسلم على قفاه *
*بس خلاث *​


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اصلى انا مش همشى احب فى الخلق اكيد الى بحبه دا كلمنى وصرح بدا والا مش هسمح انى احبه 
ولما يصرح اكيد الهانم هتكون عارفة لا عارفة وصرحت دى معندهاش دم بقى لو مش عارفة هقولها لمت الدور كان بها لا عملت فيها بت بارم ديلة هخلى ايامها سودة وبعدين الاخ دا ملوش كلمة يعنى ايه مولد هو اى حد يحبه


----------



## fns (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد يا دونا اجابتك جميلة ونموذجية
شكرا دونا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fns (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جو على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> سوالى للشباب
> 
> تخيل معي هالموقف
> 
> ...


*
هضربه

تقبل مرورى​*


----------



## mrmrmr (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة حسب شعور الشخص اللى بنحبه احنا الاتنيت يعنى لو هو بيحبنى انا وبيبادلنى نفس المشاعر يبقى مينفعش اضحى من اجلها لانا مش هتكون تضحية لان مينفعش اسبها تحب شخص بيحبنى انا ومش بيحبها وفى الحالة دى هابعد عنه وابعده هو كمان عنها لكن لو مش بيبادلنى نفس الشعور وبيحبها فى الحالة دى لازم انسحب واضحى لاجلهاميرسى على السؤال الجميل ده ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا اشوف هو بيحب مين يعنى هل هى بتحبه حب من طرف واحد ولا هو كمان بيحبها لو هو كمان بيحبها يتخبطوا فى بعض بعيد عنى لكن لو هى بس وانا متأكدة من حبه ليا هحاول اقنعها تشيل الكلام ده من دماغها لو عايزة نكمل اصحاب وطبعا هكون واخدة بالى كويس اوووووووووى ان مخليهاش تشوفه كتييير او بمعنى تانى مش هخليها تشوفه خالص ميرسى عالموضوع الجميييييل وسؤال صعب اوىىىى​*


----------



## fns (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> اصلى انا مش همشى احب فى الخلق اكيد الى بحبه دا كلمنى وصرح بدا والا مش هسمح انى احبه
> ولما يصرح اكيد الهانم هتكون عارفة لا عارفة وصرحت دى معندهاش دم بقى لو مش عارفة هقولها لمت الدور كان بها لا عملت فيها بت بارم ديلة هخلى ايامها سودة وبعدين الاخ دا ملوش كلمة يعنى ايه مولد هو اى حد يحبه



ليه اتخلى ايامها سودا..متحاوليش ليه تقعدى معاها وتفهميها انه بيحبك انت ....وانك من حقك عليها انها تتمنالك السعادة حتى لو على حساب سعادتها هى....وغير كده هو مختارك انتى...يبقى تقعدى معاها تفهميها احسن ما تخسريها
ده رايى
شكرا ميرنا على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fns (30 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *
> هضربه
> 
> تقبل مرورى​*



اولا اسعدنى مروورك
ثانيا انت ليه متقعدش معاه وتعرف نيته ايه
بيلعب ويحب يتسلى ولا عاوز يرتبط
وبعد كده تقدر تقرر ممكن تعمل ايه معاه
ده رايى


----------



## fns (30 نوفمبر 2008)

mrmrmr قال:


> بصراحة حسب شعور الشخص اللى بنحبه احنا الاتنيت يعنى لو هو بيحبنى انا وبيبادلنى نفس المشاعر يبقى مينفعش اضحى من اجلها لانا مش هتكون تضحية لان مينفعش اسبها تحب شخص بيحبنى انا ومش بيحبها وفى الحالة دى هابعد عنه وابعده هو كمان عنها لكن لو مش بيبادلنى نفس الشعور وبيحبها فى الحالة دى لازم انسحب واضحى لاجلهاميرسى على السؤال الجميل ده ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكرا مرمر على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اذا كان يقصد الزواج وانا ارى به الزوج الصالح اشجعه على التقدم لخطبتها اما اذا كان غير ذلك انسى صداقتة  ولا اظن ان احد بالدنيا يستطيع ان يصارح شخص اخر بانه يحب اخته ولا يكون قصده شريف             سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

رغم ان كدا صعب جدا انه يحصل
بس انا  هاشوف هو بيحب مين فينا
لو بيحبها اكيد بدون تردد هابعد عنهم هما الاتنين
مش هاقدر وقتها اني ادافع عن حبي ليه
لانه بيحب صحبتي 
بس لو بيحبني انا اكيد هاحاول افهم صحبتي انه مش بيحبها
واقف جنبها لحد ما يعرف انها كانت عايشه في وهم وانه مش بيحبها

بس لو حاولت توصله يبقي لازم ابعد عنها

لانها عارفه اني بحبه مع ذلك هي حبيته يبقي دي ماكنتش صديقه من الاساس

ميرسي يا كيرو علي سؤالك الصعب جدا
​


----------



## fns (30 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا اشوف هو بيحب مين يعنى هل هى بتحبه حب من طرف واحد ولا هو كمان بيحبها لو هو كمان بيحبها يتخبطوا فى بعض بعيد عنى لكن لو هى بس وانا متأكدة من حبه ليا هحاول اقنعها تشيل الكلام ده من دماغها لو عايزة نكمل اصحاب وطبعا هكون واخدة بالى كويس اوووووووووى ان مخليهاش تشوفه كتييير او بمعنى تانى مش هخليها تشوفه خالص ميرسى عالموضوع الجميييييل وسؤال صعب اوىىىى​*



شكرا بنت العدرا على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
صدقينى كلامك هو ده الحل الامثل​


----------



## fns (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> اذا كان يقصد الزواج وانا ارى به الزوج الصالح اشجعه على التقدم لخطبتها اما اذا كان غير ذلك انسى صداقتة  ولا اظن ان احد بالدنيا يستطيع ان يصارح شخص اخر بانه يحب اخته ولا يكون قصده شريف             سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح



اكيد مفيش حد يصارح التانى بحبه لاخته والا يكون غرضه شريف
شكرا جريس على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحة انا قريت الموضوع من اول ما نزلته انت بس ما عندي جواب منشان هيك ما رديت لانه القصة جد صعبة وماعندي جواب هلا كمان 
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## fns (1 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> رغم ان كدا صعب جدا انه يحصل
> بس انا  هاشوف هو بيحب مين فينا
> لو بيحبها اكيد بدون تردد هابعد عنهم هما الاتنين
> مش هاقدر وقتها اني ادافع عن حبي ليه
> ...



صدقينى نيفين هو ده الحل الامثل
انك تحاولى تفهميها بدل ما تخسريها لكن لو هى استمرت فى حبها
للشخص اللى بتتحبيه يبقى فعلا متستهلش انك تتكلمى معاها او تقولى عليها
دى صاحبتى
شكرا نيفين على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gra7 7abeby (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا الموضوع جااااااااااااااااااااااااامد  30:30:
ثانيا لو هى مش عارفه  ان الولد ده انا معجبه بيه هكتم فى نفسى واكبر واعد اسمعها واكلمها ولا كان فى حاجه ....انما لو الموضوع هى عارفاه دى هتبقى حاله تانية بس انا مش متوقعه هرد ازاى:t9::t9: بس اللى انا متاكده منه انى هنهاااااااااااااااااااااااااار جدا:heat::heat::11azy::heat::11azy::11azy: :smi411: على الاطاله ربنا معاك


----------



## sosofofo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة ده موقف صعب قوي
اانا الاول هشوف هو ممكن يفضل مين فينا
لو هيا انا اكيد هبعد واشوف حياتي
ولو انا امسك فيه واحاول اخفف عنها 
وعموما الحياة مش بتوقف على حد


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا الموقف صعب بس بصراحة اول حاجةهعملها هو أنى أعرف بنت مشاعرها على أساس أيه ؟
ولو عرفت أنها بنت مشاعرها على اساس متبادل بنها وبينه طبعا بعد التأكد من مشاعره تجاهى وتجاها عن طريق المواجه ولو تاكدت انه بيبادله نفس الشعور هنسحب على طول بدون نقاش من حياته وحياتها


----------



## بنت الملك22 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_*انا عن نفسي مش ممكن اخسر صديقتى علشان ولد 
ولو دى صديقتى المقربة لي 
يبقي هنسي انى اعرف الولد دة اصلا
وانا علشان لسة في سن المراهقة ف دة مبدء انا اخداه في حياتى 
لما اكبر بقي مين عاارف.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!



شكرا على الموضوع التحفة دة​*_


----------



## fns (3 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *بصراحة انا قريت الموضوع من اول ما نزلته انت بس ما عندي جواب منشان هيك ما رديت لانه القصة جد صعبة وماعندي جواب هلا كمان
> شكرا عالموضوع​*



شكرا رانا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_



ما هي ردة فعلك .... وماهو موقفك بكل صدق وصراحة؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

افتكر هوه كده جى من الباب
هتناقش معاه واكيد هوصل معاه لاقرب الطرق
مشكوووووور لسؤالك الهاام​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*بص ياكيرو اكيد هكون مدايقة 

بس مش هحاول ابينلها دة وهتاكد اذا كان هو بيحبها 

ولا لا ولو بجد هو كان بيحبها يبقوا ربنا يهنى سعيد بسعيدة 

واعرف ان ده مش نصيبى بس ساعتها مش هتبقى صديقتى 

لانها سمحت لنفسها تتعدى على حاجتى وتحب حبيبى وكمان تشغله بيها 

لكن لو مش بيحبها هحاول اخليه يفهمها انه مش بيحبها 

ولو مش اقتنعت مش هسيبها بس هبقى جنبها لحد ما هيا تفهم وتقتنع 

ان الانسان ده مش ليها 

على فكرة بجد انا اتحطيت فى الموقف ده وكانت اقرب الناس ليا 

وعملت كدة فعلا 

اينعم هيا فى الاول كانت مدايقة ومتنرفزة ومكنتش بتكلمنى 

والى زاد الموضوع اكتر انه جه اتقدملى 

كانت بتقولى عليه نصاب وهيغشها ويخدعها زى ما خدعها 

بس بعدين فهمت انها مكنتش بتحبه وده كا اعجاب وتقبلت الموضوع 

ووقفت جنبى لما اتقدملى 

والحمد لله فى النهاية اترفض من اهلى والموضوع انتهى 

سورى بجد انى طولت فى الرد بس ده الى حصل وحبيت اقوله لكم ​*


----------



## farou2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة سؤال عادي وصعب بالنسبة حسب عقلية كل شخص انا صراحة حصلت معي هذة القصة ولكن كنت اعرف بها مسبقا وان اختي لم تكن تريده فكان الموقف سهلا فقلت له اني اعرف ولكن اختي لا تحبك اما اذا افترضت معك قصتك فبرغم من انها اختلفت بحياتي بحسب العمر والنضج الفكري فسأفعل التالي ‏:1‏_اشكره وابدي له عظيم امتناني له لصدقه واخلاصه حتى لو كنت اشك بكذبه وذلك لأكسر عنده اي رادع للمصارحه واسأله ان كلمها وان هو يعرف شعورها تجاهه واتصرف بحسب ما يرد به علي ‏2‏_اذا كان قد كلمها ويعرف شعورها تجاهه أ:اذا كان ايجابا له فإني ارى ما به من سيئات انصحه بتغيرها واصارح اختي بها طبعا دون خلافات ب:اذا كان شعورها من ناحيته سلبيا وهو يحبها واراه مناسبا فلا اعده بشيء واقول له هذا قرارها وحياتها واسألها عن سببها بيني وبينها  ‏3‏_اذا كان لم يكلمها ولا يعرف شعورها تجاهه اسألها واجيبه ‏وهكذا اكسب محبة اختي واتحد معها لأجل مصلحتها اولا واخيرا وشكرا للسؤال تحياتي لك والرب معك


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة مش هينفع حد من زمايلى يتكلم ويقول انه بيحب اختى لان اخواتى البنات متجوزين وعندهم اولاد اعدادى 
لكن لو فى انا موافق لو كان جاد  وهساعدهم بما فى استطاعتى  ولكن لو بيهرج  يبقى يومه ملوش ملامح


شكرا للموضوع الجرئ دة اخى الحبيب


----------



## ايرينى جورج (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هاقولك لو طلعت بتحب نفس الشخص اللى بحبة لو هوةاختارها واختار انة يكون معاها اكيد انا مليش لذمة فى الفيلم دة خالص لان استحالة الواحد يكمل مع حد مش بيحبة اما لو ختارنى فيجب عليها هية انها تقرر القرار اللى يريحاها


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

هاكون عارفه اكيد ان مو مشكله ان فيه ناس بتحبه لكن هاعرف هو بيحب مين وهو ده الاهم​


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جراح حبيبى
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سوسو فوفو
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

البنوتة الصغيرة
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الملك
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

تونى تون
تقبل خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

انجى
مفيش اطالة ولا حاجة وبجد رايك جميل جدا
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

فاروق
تقبل خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مينا مجدى
تقبل خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (7 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا
تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى
على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## maria123 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا صارت معي و قبل ما اتعرف على جوزي كنت معجبة فية كتير وصديقتي بس تبعا انا يلي بالاول قلتها انو انا بحبو لهاد الشاب بتمنا انو اتعرف علية و هيي بعد فترا صار تحاول تتقرب منو على اساس هنة جايين من غزة وقالت اكيد رح يختارها الها طبعا هل التقارب كان صار من دون علمي بالاخير
بالصدفة مرا بالمدرسة انا وهوا قعدنا بالمطعم عرفت بالصدفة   وصرنا اصحاب  بس بالاخير اختارني الي انا وهي بعدها انتقلت لغير منطقا وهلا علاقتنا  معدومة وخصوصا لما عرفت انو تجوزنا 
انا ما  بحس حالي مزنبة لانو انا قلتها بالاول انا بحب هاد الشاب قبل ماهي تنتبهلو او تعرفو ا واسفة عل اطالة وجعت راسكن


----------



## fns (25 ديسمبر 2008)

تونى تون

تقبل خالص شكرى وتقديرى

على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## fns (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريا

تقبلى خالص شكرى وتقديرى

على مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------

